# What is too much!



## JustaG3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Running a T4 at my local outdoor track, with a 7.5 motor and lipo,,,,,,, would it be insane for me to try a 4.5 motor in this class????? Is it to much for this truck? Thanks


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

A guy at my track runs a 5.5 in both buggy and truck (with LiPos).


----------



## 18TLateModel (Sep 6, 2006)

BYE BYE Transmission LOL


----------



## mf2racer (Feb 7, 2008)

I run a novak 5.5 in my buggy and have tried it in my truck the only thing is with a 4.5 you might have heat problems but no trany problems Ive seen a t4 with a mamba 5700 on 3cell lipo at a track before now that is fast


----------



## JustaG3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the imput guys,,,, It sounds like it will be to much as I thought , just wanted some other views on this matter,,,,, man this board is great, thanks again......


----------



## Track_Master (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm the guy that Ta_Man mentioned. I run a Novak 5.5 in both my B4 & T4 with Orion 3600 Race-Spec LiPos and a 4.5 w/Trakpower 4800 LiPo in my new B44. I generally like a LOT of motor and those definitely fit the bill. It's all about what your preferences are, track size and gearing your setup accordingly. One thing to remember is that there is "flat out" speed as in bashing down your street and then there is "race speed". You can only use so much power on a race track.

The T4 will handle a 4.5, but it's total overkill. Heck, it's even overkill in my B44. I think the consensus, if there is such a thing in this hobby, is 6.5 or 7.5 for mod buggy and truck, depending on your track of course.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

when stock lap times are equal or faster than mod lap times you need to back off on the motor. My personal motor of choice for 2wd mod, truck or buggy, is an 8.5. with gearing it can be plenty fast without getting in the range of being too hot, plus you can gear it down for shorter tracks. Just my opinion, but if you cant open it up by the 3/4 mark of the longest straight on your track its just too much.


----------



## JustaG3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Got my 7.5 out on the track for the first time(T4),, and 1/2 throttle for the front straight,,, if I CRACKED it open it just snapped sideways and fished tailed on me! Do I need more toe-in - in the rear?


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

It sounds like you might want smaller pinion or bigger spur. That will give you better low speed for jumping and less heat in the motor. You might also just need a tire change.


----------



## Track_Master (Jun 17, 2008)

420 Tech R/C said:


> Just my opinion, but if you cant open it up by the 3/4 mark of the longest straight on your track its just too much.


I agree with that.


----------



## JustaG3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Not having any heat problems,,, 87 spur with a 18 crown on that 7.5 motor?Don't want to blow the motor niether,, any suggestions on what gears to try?


----------



## jlfx car audio (Nov 11, 2007)

i AM RUNNUNG A NOVAK 13.5 ON OUR TRACK IN BUGGY AND STILL HAVE PROBLEMS HOOKIN UP ON OUT TRACK BUT IT IS FAST ENOUGH TO MAKE THE TRIPPLE (20') SO I DONT SEE WHY ANYONE USES A 7.5 AND THEN TURNS IT DOWN TO 70% THROLLE I USE ALL MY THROTTLE AND RUN RIGHT WITH THE OTHER GUYS I JUST HAVE TO GET ALITTLE SMOOTHER SETTN UP FOR THE JUMPS


----------



## JustaG3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Dude I got the 7.5 motor and believe it or not that is smaller than what guys are running in my club,,, they are running 6.5 motors in there T4's...


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

JustaG3 said:


> Got my 7.5 out on the track for the first time(T4),, and 1/2 throttle for the front straight,,, if I CRACKED it open it just snapped sideways and fished tailed on me! Do I need more toe-in - in the rear?


Toe might help but it's probably more a tire thing. You can also try adding a bunch of weight to get it to hook up. I've had to do that in mod on some tracks to get it to hook up.


----------



## JustaG3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys, this board is awesome!!! What about shock position???? I have some TNT too do for sure..


----------



## ovalrcr (Sep 9, 2007)

I gotta 10.5 in my t4....couldn't imagine needing more power!! You guys are crazy!


----------



## JustaG3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Must be the thing,, found a issue of Car Action, they were doing a test on the JConcepts conversion kit for the T4 and that guy used a 6.5!!!!! In my discovery's I've found more groups and people running 5.5,,or 6.5's in there T4's, and B4's!!!! Like I said I have a 7.5 and I think it's way too much,,,, I might buy a 13.5....


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

JustaG3 said:


> Like I said I have a 7.5 and I think it's way too much,,,, I might buy a 13.5....


A 10.5 would probably bet better.

I have a 6.5 in a XXX-T I used on a dirt oval. I changed the shock setup and tried to run if off-road and it was more than I could handle. But my racing buddy runs a 5.5. The XXX-T that I ran in the last offroad race last weekend is powered by a 13T brushed motor and on our best runs, the guy with the 5.5 was 2.5 seconds faster than me for our 5 minute qualifiers.

Just out of curiousity, I tested the 6.5 truck for speed (with an optical speed trap made from a bullet chronograph). It hit an actual 40MPH. That is way to fast for our track.


----------



## Scott54 (Jan 8, 2007)

Most of the time people are having "spin-out" problems because their diffs are trashed. The diff is the most overlooked, and most important part of the buggy or truck. Without a smooth diff, you won't have traction and your car won't steer. But I run a 5700 in my T4 and B4. 

Plus a lot of people say "that 4.5 isn't that fast"...... then you look and they're running cheapo 3300 cells. A 4.5 with bad batteries can feel like a 10.5. But a 4.5 with a good lipo is impossible for a truck or 2wheel buggy on a race track.


----------



## never-gro-up (Apr 19, 2006)

mark, what battery is in your rustler oval truck?


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

never-gro-up said:


> mark, what battery is in your rustler oval truck?


A 3000 NiMH - according to club rules.


----------

